# slip bobber



## bmatthews248 (Jun 9, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how to set the depth for a slip bobber, I want to use them to catch some spanish, but do not now how to set the depth. I will be using live pinfish or mullet. 

Thank you


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You have to use a bobber stopper. They come in different forms including dacron or thread nail knots, rubber beads, springs, etc. You slide them up or down your line depending on how deep you want your baits. You then run a bead on your line followed by your bobber and leader. Go to your local tackle shop and ask for them. The person there will most likely be glad to show you how to rig one.


----------



## bmatthews248 (Jun 9, 2012)

so if i want the bait six feet from the top set the stop knot six feet from the hook?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Rig-a-FloatSlip-Bobber-Rig-109319072


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

bmatthews248 said:


> so if i want the bait six feet from the top set the stop knot six feet from the hook?


You could, but if you're only fishing six feet deep it is much easier IMO to just 'peg' the float on the line at that depth (especiallky fishing from the bridge or pier).
I only use the slip bobber rig when fishing deeper than 7 feet or so (with a 7 foot rod for casting purposes).
And I use the 2" or 3" styrofoam floats, not those huge heavy balsa floats like in the video.
Try a piece of rubber band cut and tied around the line in a half hitch and trim the tag ends almost flush.
When casting spinning tackle the tag ends of the stop knot tend to 'grab' the line as it tries to uncoil off the spool during a cast causing an abortive cast (NOT GOOD!)

I've had good luck with this setup in a variety of situations using spinning tackle. 

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------

